# struggling to get a decent quote



## ak gtr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi guys, im new to this forum and this is my first post....
I have just placed an order for the My11 GTR and am really struggling to get quotes!
Im 29 5yrs ncb
Adrian Flux have quoted me £2642??

Can anybody put me in the right direction

Kind regards

Ata:sadwavey:


----------



## M10HMY (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi! - Just had my insurance renewal through at 1423.00 + 261.00 for protected NCD. That insures me and 3 named drivers. That was with Privilege, who I've used for the last 10 years and they have been great to deal with. I thought I'd just run my details through the meerkat site and they start at 650.00 (Admiral). Excess is 200.00 more. 
I'm a bit jittery about changing so I'm going to check the cover closely first, but there's a bit of a difference between them!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

give competition car insurance a ring Competition Car Insurance - Contact Us

by far the cheapest for me


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Try admiral....I am 34 with full ncd from passing test and declared all mods and less than 750 with my better half as a named driver. Only doing 5k miles per year though which I think brings it down a bit....GTR actually cheaper than my old M3 which was a surprise.


----------



## ak gtr (Aug 14, 2011)

I forgot to mention I have a MS90 with 6 points aswell


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

MS90 - Failure to give information as to the identity of a driver etc - 6 points penalty. Sticks for 4 years as well

Well holding back information about things will certainly mean companies will ask for more as these more risk involved when deailing with individuals who are less than forth right on past ocassions.

As for help, Nissan themselves might be worth a check in this instance.


----------



## ak gtr (Aug 14, 2011)

A-Plan have come back with £6000 with a £5000 excess:nervous:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lesson 1 - Honesty pays off in nearly all cases.

Good luck!

D


----------



## ak gtr (Aug 14, 2011)

sumo69 said:


> Lesson 1 - Honesty pays off in nearly all cases.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> D


I have been honest... when i said i forgot to mention my points i meant in my intial post on this forum


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> Lesson 1 - Honesty pays off in nearly all cases.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> D


MS90s are usually for refusing to sign an NIP... thats not being dishonest its simply refusing to incriminate anyone 

That loophole got closed a while back I think - how long ago did you get the conviction?


----------



## ak gtr (Aug 14, 2011)

It's really playing havoc having this MS90 nobody wants to insure if u have this, I got this conviction in 2009


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

ak gtr said:


> A-Plan have come back with £6000 with a £5000 excess:nervous:


At least they came back to you - i've chased them 3 times and I give up now.

I wish my business was strong enough to allow my customers to have to chase me numerous times


----------



## knobbySP1 (Apr 4, 2008)

*CCI - the dogs*

My quote this year from A-Plan was up to £1350 on a £40K R35 car. Two year's old and every year it's gone up.

Spoke to Richard at CCI and got £670 including 5 track days a year - in fact they won't insure you unless you do track days - awesome!!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Try Keith Michaels, see what they can do.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Go buy a pushbike....:smokin::chuckle:


----------



## ak gtr (Aug 14, 2011)

What like the one u get on when on when your in a strop each time your poor Audi gets beat by a diesel??:chuckle:
Fully insured now:smokin:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

ak gtr said:


> What like the one u get on when on when your in a strop each time your poor Audi gets beat by a diesel??:chuckle:
> Fully insured now:smokin:


:banned:


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

just out of intrest i lookd for me on a premium gtr and i am 24 with 5 years no claims and came back as £3057 with £800 excess i thought was quiet good


----------



## gaz41uk (Sep 26, 2011)

best I'm getting is around the £2000 mark


----------



## yan_man (Mar 12, 2011)

Just been on the phone with CCI. I just realize i have to use the car for some sort of motor sport competition use before they car insure me. \so what should i do?


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

yan_man said:


> Just been on the phone with CCI. I just realize i have to use the car for some sort of motor sport competition use before they car insure me. \so what should i do?



I guess either use the car for motorsport or find another insurer...


----------



## Jessop (Nov 9, 2011)

Are there any 25 year old members on the forum who have ever asked about insurance?

I didn't care to start a new thread so i thought I'd ask in here.

I always suspected insurance would be expensive, but to what extent I'm somewhat unaware.

I'm currently saving for an R32 GTR, with modifications and expect to do 3 - 4 trackdays per year. 6 years NCB and 6 points (SP30) but may drop by next year.


Should I just give up saving and stick to little french hatch backs?:shy:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Try Sheila's wheels


----------



## Jessop (Nov 9, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> Try Sheila's wheels


Might Get the plate FAB 1 to go too Nigel haha. 

But seriously, I just thought id ask while I'm on here as insurance companies don't like to give quotes out for what would likely be 6 months from now


----------



## skylineluke (May 14, 2006)

A plan done me a great quote for me


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

Jessop said:


> 6 years NCB and 6 points (SP30) but may drop by next year.


Based on that you should be ok, I cannot predict a rate but most specialists look for Skyline customers to be aged 25 or over with a good level of NCB. Garage/driveway parking and some RWD experience will also help. 

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## Wassy (Nov 10, 2011)

yan_man said:


> Just been on the phone with CCI. I just realize i have to use the car for some sort of motor sport competition use before they car insure me. \so what should i do?


Yan_man you dont need to use the R35 for motorsport / trackdays that rule is only for the R32, R33 and R34 :blahblah:


----------

